# Any Ayrshire ladies starting IVF/ICSI in Feb '14?



## Bekah78 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Ladies

Just wondering if there's any other Ayrshire ladies starting treatment soon? Finally made it to the top of the NHS waiting list... We're having ICSI and I have my scan booked in for the 4/2. Then I will be starting gonal f .... 

Xx


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

hey im a bit ahead of u as already started but i live in Ayrshire so thot i wud say hello  any questions feel free to ask me xxx


----------



## Bekah78 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey. Wow I see you're due for EC this week. Good luck! Hope all goes well. 
I'm new to the site and still trying to work out what half the abbreviations mean and how to add a footer showing some details. 
Having my prostap injection on the 20th so it may all feel more real then. We've been on NHS wait in lists for 8 years now. Got put to the back of the queue when DH job was relocated. Before that our funding was transfered and they lost it so we didn't get treated when it was our turn. Frustrating! So kinda not believing it's happening until they start treating us.


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

no wonder it doesnt feel real waiting that long! where in Ayrshire r u? im in Stevenston  ...to add a footer go onto ure profile ....click modify profile....click forum profile then theres a bit saying 'signature' just write wot u want in there and thats wot appears at the bottom of ure page  

yip EC on Friday eeek quite nervous now just  its our time! good luck 

xxx


----------



## Bekah78 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm just outside Ochiltree, overlooking Dumfries House. 

Will keep everything crossed you get a BFP this time!! 

Thanks for signature tips. I'll go update my profile   xxx


----------



## MissFruity (Nov 8, 2012)

no probs, any questions at all feel free to ask  xxx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm behind both of you waiting for my first meeting with doctor at Glasgow Royal but just wanted to say good luck as I'm in ayr


----------



## Bekah78 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks MissFruity and good luck to you too mzmaary23. 

Let me know how you both get on. Xx


----------



## Mzmaary23 (Mar 18, 2013)

Got our first appointment through post, oh has to give sperm sample at 6/2 then there's an appointment to see an sister 25/2 since your both further ahead than me do you know why we have two app? Lol


----------



## Bekah78 (Jan 11, 2014)

Could be to do some investigative work to find out if you'll respond to some meds before being put on Ivf waiting list. We had a lot of consultations before it was decided Ivf would really be our only way to conceive. I am guessing though as Scotland seem to have their own way of doing things. We started TTC when living in England xx


----------

